# Spring Mod's



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Got around to doing some of the mods on our 2011 Anniversary Edition 210RS.

Installed a Vortex fan in the middle vent--ran power from front lite over the bunks. It moves the air well, but is a bit noisy--will try to find some kind of a variable speed heater switch to swap out the single speed.

Took out the laundry bag (it fits perfectly in the basket my DW uses for laundry).Re-hinged the door on the hamper , and we now have usable storage under the sink.

Vented out the useless fan on the range hood. I used built in vacuum cleaner lines and elbows. I also used an exterior vent for a built in vacuum on the hole through the side right to the left of the window. Works pretty good--and I did not even hit an alumimum stud when I made the hole!

Got a 7.6cm. Novafoam , king size gel pad from Costco for the rear bed. feels good--but it must weigh 30 pounds!!

Built a small hardwood shelf, with corresponding bolts to slide on the exterior TV bracket , so we can place small items on it near exterior plugs, then put it in the storage when we move.

Drilled holes in top of liner of outdoor stove compartment , hopefully this will prevent mold.

Installed a set of three plastic drawers(bought at Wallmart) for some of the DW's clothes ) in the front wardrobe , by the bunks, as we do not hang clothes there, but we have a removable rod in the shower for cloths, and we shower in the camp ground showers.

I'm not good with computers, so I did not take any pictures. but will enjoy these small changes(many which have been suggested in these forms)when we go on our first outing! MARCEL V.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

Some nice mods you did. 
Going to copy your exterior shelf idea. Thanks for the afternoon project.


----------



## jayger (Sep 29, 2011)

MJV said:


> Installed a set of three plastic drawers(bought at Wallmart) for some of the DW's clothes ) in the front wardrobe , by the bunks, as we do not hang clothes there, but we have a removable rod in the shower for cloths, and we shower in the camp ground showers.


Good idea







I did the same thing to our front wardrobes.

You've been busy!


----------

